# Lathe recommendations around $1500



## nickz (Dec 11, 2007)

As the title states I am interested in buying a lathe in the 1500 range. After speaking with my brother tonight who is a machinst my head is spinning. I would like to buy a new lathe at this price and not mess around with driving half way across the country for some of the older machines we looked at tonight. 

What i intend to use this for is mostly mag lite work such a cutting down, rethreading, tri and quad boring, etc.

Any recommendations? I have been eyeing the grizzly 11x26 bench lathe.


Am I wasting my money with this lathe?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Alan B (Dec 11, 2007)

A couple of years ago I bought the Grizzly G0516 lathe/mill. I have made a few mods to it (mostly a variable speed DC motor), and I use it almost daily. Grizzly has been good, and there are some yahoo lists on these lathes, so there is a lot of support. The 9x20 and G0516 lists are good, I don't know about others.

As long as your expectations are reasonable, I think you will be satisfied. These machines are pretty low cost, and a lot can be done with them, but they are not NASA grade. 

-- Alan


----------



## nickz (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Alan. After looking at the lathes on grizzly's site a bit I am leaning towards this one http://grizzlyindustrial.com/products/12-x-37-Belt-Drive-Gap-Bed-Lathe/G9249 . 

More insight is always welcome before I lay the cash down.


----------



## Data (Dec 11, 2007)

Your brother knows what he is talking about and that is why he recommended used lathes. An older lathe will give you much more bang for the $1500, IF you pick the right one! That is where your bro comes in, as a machinest he is an invaluable resource on helping you pick out a lathe and will give you an advantage above all the other newbies looking for used lathes. 

What most newbies do not realize until too late is that many used lathes come with well over $1500 in tooling. You just need to be picky and wait for the right one to come along.

If you live in IL you have hundreds of choices for used lathes right in your own back yard. Here is a $2500 lathe on ebay in Illinois that you would keep for the rest of your life! No kidding it could be just that good. Let your bro check it out and give it the pass or fail. If it is junk just keep looking. 


Cheers
Dave


----------



## nickz (Dec 11, 2007)

Dave,

Thanks for the info. Sometimes he just gets on a roll like he is talking with a co worker and my head starts spinning. We actually looked at a couple of monarchs including that one. The one you posted is a bit small for what I am wanting (20" centers). We have looked at older south bends, lodge and shipley, lion, and many many others.

As you said, we are looking at the older lathes and just exactly what they are coming with such as complete collet sets, quick change tool posts, chucks, and other tooling. My problem is right now I am having alot of back problems as I have three herniated disks so a long truck ride in his diesel dodge pickup while pulling a trailer doesnt sound like something I want to do without a fistful of oxycontin :drunk: . 

Thanks for the info, keep it coming ;-)


----------



## Data (Dec 11, 2007)

nickz said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sometimes he just gets on a roll like he is talking with a co worker and my head starts spinning. We actually looked at a couple of monarchs including that one. The one you posted is a bit small for what I am wanting (20" centers). We have looked at older south bends, lodge and shipley, lion, and many many others.
> 
> ...




LOL, don't lift anything heavy without the proper drugs.  I used my machinist friends F350 Diesel truck to get my Monarch. It is indeed a bumpy ride. 












Hmmm, yea it is a little short but, if you are boring a mag on a lathe like that, you do not need the tail stock on.


----------



## frisco (Dec 11, 2007)

This is the one you want!

http://grizzlyindustrial.com/products/Gunsmith-s-Bench-Top-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G

frisco


----------



## nickz (Dec 11, 2007)

Data said:


> Hmmm, yea it is a little short but, if you are boring a mag on a lathe like that, you do not need the tail stock on.


 
Hehehe, to be honest with my back I am not sure I could pull the tail stock off by myself :ironic:. You are right though, by offsetting the light in a 3 jaw vise with a shim to offset,you could easily tri or quad bore it without the tail stock (just me thinking as a non machinist, I am usually the mill guy around my brothers shop) since the through bore is large enough.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 13, 2007)

Jeepers Dave...that tailstock probably weights more than my lathe...


----------



## Data (Dec 13, 2007)

TB, unlike you, I am really a newbie when it comes to manual lathe matters. This Monarch is what I happened across when I was looking for a manual lathe in my area. I never would have purchased it if I had not seen it in person first. As it turns out this is a quite sought after lathe and I am very glad to have it.







I needed an accurate machine that could make steel production fixtures for setting up my mill. This lathe is strong and so far I can get things to about four tenths. It will get better when I start collecting some newer carbide insert tooling for it (I do not want to use any of my production tools from my Mori on this lathe as I need to keep them pristine for making the 007 parts). 


Cheers


----------



## Torque1st (Dec 17, 2007)

Remember to get a lathe that can turn metric threads if you are making parts and accessories for metric treaded flashlights. Some of the older lathes had change gears for that purpose but many of those gears have gone walkabout...

I purchased one similar to this one (eBay Item # 190183297282 ) with a small selection of tooling locally for $2200 a few years ago. It does metric or inch threading simply by throwing a lever. With an inch leadscrew I have to keep the half-nut engaged tho. 

Shipping is horribly expensive for heavy items but then gas, meals, and lodging to go get it isn't much better. Unloading and moving a heavy piece of equipment takes special skills and equipment. One thing to remember is that some tow trucks are equipped with a boom that can make unloading and moving a breeze. Careful leveling and shimming is required to hold tight tolerances on long cuts. An experienced Millwright can help with setup.


----------



## modamag (Dec 29, 2007)

Nick,

@ that price range you're better off sticking with the older lathe.

There are couple Logan in your neck of the wood for < $1500.


----------



## SafetyBob (Dec 29, 2007)

Nickz, with your brothers help you should be in a virtual gold mine of equipment. If you are close to Chicago you are in really good shape. Peoria not bad either. St. Louis had alot of manufacturing too years ago...those machines are still around, your task is to find where they are. 

Just keep your eyes and ears open and ask questions and you will find that "deal" that you will not regret. May I suggest that while you continue to search for the $1500 lathe you keep adding to the pot. Double the money and I believe you will quadruple the machine....maybe not, but you will be into a bigger machine which I think you will enjoy more. I almost came up to Ottawa to get a bridgeport until I found one down here after a year or so search. I spent $3000 on my old lathe from a group of guys that were spliting up after trying to get a small machine shop going. That was 15 years ago. Two months of cleanup, moderate rewire, and very, very little disassembly and I had a lathe that has served me well.

Running big machines with back problems or in my case getting older and not wanting back problems requires just a little help. You can either get one of those cranes that I am sure your brothers machine shop has next to some of their equipment to lift heavy stuff or get some help and make a small overhead crane setup for your lathe area. I have a huge specially designed cherry picker I got from a govt auction that serves me well when things get to big and heavy.

My lathe is a 1980's China built unit that we think is about 3 to 4 thousand pounds. There is alot metal in it and that heft has help me survive being stupid once (I learn quick in those situations). Ask you brother how impressive it is when the cross slide flies off the lathe and fires accross the shop. Mass stopped it from happening to me in the early days of lathe mastering. 

I should say that your brother should be able to help you find a reasonable machine that will be moderately wiped out....but....and I say but, with his expertise, you should be able to easily rebuild it for reasonable money to get it into as good of condition that should serve you well. 

As you get better you may also consider stepping up to a better machine. Most of the machinists I know say you will generally not lose any money on good well used machinery as a rule.

Happy hunting!!

Bob E.


----------

